# [armagetron]prob revdep-rebuit coince sur armagetron[resolu]

## BENJI

J'ai pour habitude de faire après chaque emerge world un depclean et un revdep-rebuild.

Mais ce dernier coince sur le paquet suivant : games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1

Pourquoi ? Je ne sais pas le dire.

```
i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/work/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/src -I..   -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/SDL -D_GNU_SOURCE=1 -D_REENTRANT   -I/var/tmp/portage/games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/work/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/src/tools  -I/var/tmp/portage/games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/work/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/src/render -I/var/tmp/portage/games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/work/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/src/ui     -I/var/tmp/portage/games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/work/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/src/network -I/var/tmp/portage/games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/work/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/src/engine  -I. -I.. -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -Wno-long-long  -I/usr/include/SDL -D_GNU_SOURCE=1 -D_REENTRANT -c -o libengine_a-eCamera.o `test -f 'engine/eCamera.cpp' || echo '/var/tmp/portage/games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/work/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/src/'`engine/eCamera.cpp

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/work/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/src/engine/eTimer.h:33,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/work/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/src/engine/eAdvWall.cpp:31:

/var/tmp/portage/games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/work/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/src/network/nNetObject.h: In constructor 'nNetObject::nKnowsAboutInfo::nKnowsAboutInfo()':

/var/tmp/portage/games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/work/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/src/network/nNetObject.h:83: error: 'memset' was not declared in this scope

make[3]: *** [libengine_a-eAdvWall.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/work/build-client/src'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/work/build-client/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/work/build-client'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1 failed:

 *   emake(client) failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3398:  Called aabuild 'client' '--enable-glout' '--disable-initscripts' '--enable-desktop'

 *   environment, line  408:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake armabindir="${GAMES_BINDIR}" || die "emake($1) failed"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1'.

 * This ebuild is from a repository named 'armagetron'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/work/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1'

sandbox:main  signal SIGQUIT already had a handler ...
```

```
ataualpa ben # emerge --info =games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1

Portage 2.1.7.16 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Celeron-TM-_CPU_1300MHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 25 Feb 2010 20:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       3.3.6-r1, 4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/mnt/oasis/gentoo_package"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/armagetron /usr/portage/local/layman/pro-audio /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apache2 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode evo fam firefox flac fortran fr gd gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kde ldap libnotify mad mikmod mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session simplexml spell spl ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd thunar tiff truetype unicode usb v4l vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xml xml2 xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev nv nvidia vesa vmware"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1 was built with the following:

USE="opengl -debug -dedicated -moviepack -moviesounds" LINGUAS="fr -de -en -en_GB -en_US -es"

LDFLAGS=""

>>> Attempting to run pkg_info() for 'games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1'

 * pkg_info() is not defined: 'armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1.ebuild'
```

Avez-vous une idée ?Last edited by BENJI on Mon Mar 08, 2010 8:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## netfab

Hello,

Cette version ne fait pas partie de l'arbre officiel.

Pour l'erreur, clic (premier lien).

----------

## boozo

'alute

Vérifier la version de ton ebuild et les patchs du tracker peut-être ? il semble ajouter quelques include pour gcc-4.3 mais je suis pas allé plus loin

----------

## BENJI

Je comprends pas comment il faut s'y prendre ensuite.

Visiblement ce qui m'arrive est du déjà vu (https://bugs.gentoo.org/102615).

Il faut que je reparte sur un nouvel ebuild : armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1-r1.ebuild

mais il y a aussi un patch

armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1-build-fixups.patch

Toutefois je ne sais comment les utilisers il n'y a rien d'expliqué dans la partie detail !

----------

## xaviermiller

Tu dois créer un overlay local, qui a la bonne structure, et y mettre l'ebuild, ses fichiers, créer le manifest, ...

Y a pas un howto qui explique ça en français, éventuellement sur "Gentoo Québec" ?

----------

## BENJI

J'ai déjà la structure puisque armagetron était déjà installé sur ma machine depuis très longtemps.

Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est l'opération avec le manifeste et quel est le fichier dont j'ai besoin pour lancer emerge, que l'ebuild, que le patch ou les deux ?

----------

## xaviermiller

tu as besoin de tout.

Tu mets l'ebuild dans le répertoire ./catégorie/paquet

les patches dans ./catégorie/paquet/files

puis tu lances 

```
ebuild catégorie/paquet/ebuild-version.ebuild manifest
```

----------

## BENJI

Pour faire ce que tu me dis... j'ai cherché à retrouver le répertoire où se trouve l'ancien ebuild !

Mais il y a quelque chose qui m'échappe !

```
ataualpa armagetronad # emerge -s armagetronad

Searching...

[ Results for search key : armagetronad ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  games-action/armagetronad

      Latest version available: 0.2.8.2.1

      Latest version installed: 0.2.8.2.1

      Size of files: 4,401 kB

      Homepage:      http://armagetronad.net/

      Description:   3D light cycles like in the movie TRON

      License:       GPL-2
```

Ce paquet est donc bien installé sur ma machine.

Ce paquet armagetronad, quand je l'ai installé je suis certain, il ne faisait pas parti de l'arbre officiel.

Je crois même que j'ai trouvé comment on l'installe en lisant les instructions dans un wiki.

J'ai donc été voir dans mon make.conf ce qu'il y a avait.

```
ataualpa armagetronad # cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ "

PORTAGE_BINHOST="http://packages.ututo.org/pentium3/"

PKGDIR="/mnt/oasis/gentoo_package"

USE="opengl kde svg dbus qt3support qt4 hal gif png jpeg alsa sdl X -symlink samba tiff mp3 ogg vorbis apache2 mysql ssl xml xml2 simplexml gd truetype dvd encode -lirc dvdread fr  usb aac v4l"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

#INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev nv nvidia vesa vmware"

LINGUAS="fr"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf
```

J'ai donc été voir dans mon overlay mais je n'ai pas trouvé de paquet pour armagetronad :

```
ataualpa armagetronad # ls -l /usr/local/portage

total 16

drwxr-xr-x 2 root    root    4096 Oct 13 09:46 layman

drwxr-xr-x 3 portage portage 4096 Feb 18  2009 media-libs

drwxr-xr-x 3 root    root    4096 Jan  6 15:52 media-sound

drwxr-xr-x 3 portage portage 4096 Feb 19  2009 media-video
```

```
ataualpa armagetronad # ls -al /usr/local/portage/layman/

total 8

drwxr-xr-x 2 root    root    4096 Oct 13 09:46 .

drwxr-xr-x 6 portage portage 4096 Jan  6 14:06 ..

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root       0 Oct 13 09:45 .keep_app-portage_layman-0
```

Surpris j'ai donc été voir sous /usr/portage (arbre officiel en théorie) et là j'ai trouvé quelque chose.

```
ataualpa armagetronad # ls -l /usr/portage/games-action/armagetronad/

total 20

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root    2383 Jun  8  2009 ChangeLog

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root    2393 Jun  8  2009 Manifest

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root    2394 Jun  8  2009 armagetronad-0.2.7.1-r1.ebuild

drwxr-xr-x 2 portage portage 4096 Jun  8  2009 files

-rw-r--r-- 1 portage portage  158 Jun  9  2005 metadata.xml
```

Mon ebuild c'est la version 0.2.7.1-r1 et pourtant emerge me dit que c'est la version plus récente qui est installé 0.2.8.2.1.

D'où sort cette version ?

Qu'est-ce qui faut que je fasse ?

----------

## boozo

Pour savoir comment que tu as fait çà on va pas pouvoir t'aider beaucoup   :Sad: 

Tu n'as pas installé un overlay qui le contenait également ?

Portage indique 2 occurences pour cette bestiole qu'en est-il ? (sinon fait un eix-update && eix armagetronad i.e.)

Vérifie aussi les chemins exacts des overlays pour layman et "local" le chemin

----------

## BENJI

Désolé,

J'ai mal lu !

je cherchais l'ebuild dans /usr/local/portage

et il se trouvais dans /usr/portage/local !

J'avance et je poste à nouveau si je n'y arrive pas !

----------

## BENJI

Bon j'ai télécharger les trois fichiers nécessaires

j'ai fait le manifeste

relancé un emerge world sachant qu'il ne devait me ressortir que armagetronad ce qui fut le cas.

Mais la compilation plante à nouveau et je ne sais pas trop pourquoi :

```
ataualpa armagetronad # tail -30 /var/tmp/portage/games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1-r1/temp/build.log

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1-r1/work/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/src -I..   -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/SDL -D_GNU_SOURCE=1 -D_REENTRANT   -I/var/tmp/portage/games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1-r1/work/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/src/tools -I. -I.. -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -Wno-long-long  -I/usr/include/SDL -D_GNU_SOURCE=1 -D_REENTRANT -c -o libtools_a-tDirectories.o `test -f 'tools/tDirectories.cpp' || echo '/var/tmp/portage/games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1-r1/work/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/src/'`tools/tDirectories.cpp

tools/tDirectories.cpp:70:33: error: tUniversalVariables.h: No such file or directory

tools/tDirectories.cpp: In function 'void FindDataPath()':

tools/tDirectories.cpp:1393: error: 'AA_DATADIR' was not declared in this scope

tools/tDirectories.cpp: In function 'void FindConfigurationPath()':

tools/tDirectories.cpp:1412: error: 'AA_SYSCONFDIR' was not declared in this scope

make[3]: *** [libtools_a-tDirectories.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1-r1/work/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/src'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1-r1/work/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1-r1/work/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1-r1 failed:

 *   emake(client) failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3001:  Called aabuild 'client' '--enable-glout' '--disable-initscripts' '--enable-desktop'

 *   environment, line  365:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake armabindir="${GAMES_BINDIR}" || die "emake($1) failed"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1-r1'.

 * This ebuild is from a repository named 'armagetron'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1-r1/work/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1'
```

```
ataualpa armagetronad # pwd

/usr/portage/local/layman/armagetron/games-action/armagetronad
```

```
ataualpa armagetronad # ls -l

total 80

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  1247 Feb  9  2008 ChangeLog

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  3659 Mar  4 15:37 Manifest

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  4389 Feb  9  2008 armagetronad-0.2.7.1-r2.ebuild

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 29270 Mar  4 15:11 armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1-build-fixups.patch

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  6227 Mar  4 15:08 armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1-r1.ebuild

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  6032 Feb  9  2008 armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1.ebuild

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  6314 Feb  9  2008 armagetronad-0.3.0-r1.ebuild

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root  4096 Mar  4 15:31 files

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   606 Feb  9  2008 metadata.xml
```

```
ataualpa armagetronad # ls -l /usr/portage/local/layman/armagetron/games-action/armagetronad/files/

total 40

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  961 Feb  9  2008 027-startscript.sh

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2072 Feb  9  2008 0280_fix-sysinstall.patch

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2269 Feb  9  2008 armagetronad-0.2.7.1-gcc4.patch

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  527 Feb  9  2008 armagetronad-0.2.7.1-security-1.patch

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 8207 Mar  4 15:31 armagetronad-gcc43.patch

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  958 Feb  9  2008 digest-armagetronad-0.2.7.1-r2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  976 Feb  9  2008 digest-armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  964 Feb  9  2008 digest-armagetronad-0.3.0-r1
```

Pour récupérer les 3 fichiers j'ai fait un wget https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=166711 puis j'ai renomé le fichier avec mv... il n'y a pas plus simple ?

----------

## boozo

Bon je sais pas si çà va aider mais j'ai enfin compris  :Laughing: 

Donc le mieux c'est de garder les ebuilds de l'overlay - que tu avais déjà au début si j'ai bien compris d'où les confusions de ce qui est installé ou ne l'est pas.

Sinon y'a bien une 0.3.x apparemment mais la version que tu as devrais être stable portant... sinon les live-ebuild mais c'est du alpha et encore plus casse gueule...

c'est sympa les jeux comme çà tient ; donne vachement envie :s

----------

## BENJI

Très franchement je comprends pas trop ce que je peux faire.

Déjà j'ai du installer ce paquet il y a un ou deux ans.

J'y ai jamais retouché depuis.

Là je sais pas pourquoi le revdep-rebuild s'est manifesté à son sujet ??

Qu'est-ce que je peux faire ?

Masqué la version qui est déjà installée ? Déjà il faudrait que je sois certain du numéro.

En pus si ce sont des problèmes liés à gcc bah normalement j'ai mis les ebuilds à jour et donc je ne comprends pas pourquoi la compilation s'arrête encore.

Bref, je sais pas quoi faire à part un emerge -C pour plus me faire ch... !

----------

## boozo

Ecoute je ne sais pas trop quoi te dire sur cette erreur de compilation : je viens de faire un layman -a armagetron et de compiler la version 0.2.8.2.1 sans soucis   :Sad: 

```
chmod 755 sysinstall

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/work/build-client/batch'

Making all in config

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/work/build-client/config'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/work/build-client/config'

Making all in desktop

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/work/build-client/desktop'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/work/build-client/desktop'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/work/build-client'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/work/build-client'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/work/build-client'

>>> Source compiled.

```

Le mieux serait sans doute en effet de virer et unmerger tout ce que tu as le concernant y compris dans layman, en overlay local et au niveau tarball des sources dans disfiles. Puis refaire un #layman -a armagetron et retenter voir

Edit: L'erreur concernant le header manquant de ton emerge réside probablement dans le fait que les sources que tu as sont soit corrompues soit trop anciennes car ce fichier est présent chez moi dans le workbuild dir -> /var/tmp/portage/games-action/armagetronad-0.2.8.2.1/work/build-client/src/tUniversalVariables.h

----------

## BENJI

Ok alors on va la faire à ma façon.

Ne sachant pas ce que c'est que ce foutu layman ni à quoi il sert j'ai été droit dans le mur et j'ai utilisé la même commande que toi !

```
ataualpa files # layman -a armagetron

* Overlay "armagetron" does not exist!
```

 :Shocked: 

Déjà là je pense qu'il y a un premier problème... non ?

----------

## boozo

BENJI... un contrôle antidopage s'impose   :Laughing: 

Dans ton make.conf tu as ajouté la commande source pour activer layman et dans un de tes ls plus haut tu y fais également référence  -> ataualpa armagetronad # ls -l /usr/portage/local/layman/armagetron/games-action/armagetronad/files/ alors quand tu dis que tu ne sais même pas ce que c'est c'est pour le moins étrange ?!??

Alors pour rappel layman est un gestionnaire d'overlays qui permet d'ajouter/agréger au gré de tes convenances des portions d'arbres de ports en sus de l'arbre officiel. Chaque overlay dont une liste offcielle est disponible avec #layman -L renferme selon la structure hierarchique de l'arbre officiel, tous les programmes que le mainteneur de l'overlay a souhaité y mettre en contribution.

Déjà là quelque chose ne va pas avec ton layman et m'est avis que c'est son fichier de conf que tu as écrasé récemment... édite voir /etc/layman/layman.cfg et contrôle le path associé à la variable "storage" par rapport à ce que tu as/avais chez toi

Edit: de même pour la variable "overlays" du reste pour avoir une liste...

----------

## BENJI

Bon pour le dopage je suis positif !

A l'insu de mon plein grès j'ai installé armagetron sans passer par la case je cherche à comprendre ce que je fais !

J'ai eu raison, pendant 2 ans j'en ai pas eu besoin ! !

 :Twisted Evil: 

Bon sinon :

```
ataualpa files # grep storage /etc/layman/layman.cfg

storage   : /usr/local/portage/layman

cache     : %(storage)s/cache

local_list: %(storage)s/overlays.xml

make_conf : %(storage)s/make.conf
```

et ça c'est vide !

```

ataualpa files # ls /usr/local/portage/layman/

ataualpa files # 
```

Ni aurait-il pas eu une mise à jour de layman récente et ne sachant pas ce que c'était j'ai écrasé le fichier avec etc-update ?

J'ai mis à jour le fichier de conf et relancé un emerge mais ça n'a rien changé j'ai toujours le même message d'erreur !

----------

## boozo

oui le chemin par défault du fichier de conf a changé récemment je ne sais plus très bien quand ~1mois p't'êt' à voir dans les elog eventuellement. Enfin bref, comme tu n'y as jamais touché l'enplacement de stockage précédent tu vas le retouver dans /usr/portage/local/layman comme l'indique ton précédent ls que je t'ai cité   :Wink: 

Donc modifie le .cfg et la cmd source du make.conf en fonction et je pense que tu devrais retrouver un fonctionnement normal pour layman et ensuite : cf. mon précédent post

 *Quote:*   

> Le mieux serait sans doute en effet de virer et unmerger tout ce que tu as le concernant y compris dans layman, en overlay local et au niveau tarball des sources dans disfiles. Puis refaire un #layman -a armagetron et retenter voir 

 

----------

## BENJI

C'est fait j'ai même desinstallé layman et recommencer depuis le début (j'avais pas attendu ta réponse).

compilation OK de armagetronad (la même version que toit) par contre mon menu démarré n'a pas été mis à jour et je ne sais pas comment on lance ce foutu jeux à la main (pas dans le wiki).

Un nouveau message d'erreur :

```
ataualpa layman # emerge -s armagetronad

shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

Searching...

[ Results for search key : armagetronad ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  games-action/armagetronad

      Latest version available: 0.2.8.2.1

      Latest version installed: 0.2.8.2.1

      Size of files: 4,401 kB

      Homepage:      http://armagetronad.net/

      Description:   3D light cycles like in the movie TRON

      License:       GPL-2

*  games-action/armagetronad-live [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.3_alpha9014

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 2,816 kB

      Homepage:      http://armagetronad.net/

      Description:   3D light cycles like in the movie TRON

      License:       GPL-2
```

ça sent la mauvaise initialisation   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## boozo

#equery f armagetronad i.e. devrait donner une indication du chemin vers le binaire ou le script de lancement non ?

Faut aussi que ton user soit dans le groupe "games" il me semble (mais je pense que c'est déjà la cas)

Edit: pour avoir ce message d'erreur c'est que tu dois être dans un rep que tu as trashé non ? fait voir un pwd de cet enplacement pour voir 

```
ataualpa layman # emerge -s armagetronad

shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory 
```

----------

## BENJI

Bien pour le répertoire

equery (savais pas m'en servir merci !)

arma se lance ici /usr/games/bin/armagetronad

comment l'avoir dans le menu ?

----------

## boozo

 *Quote:*   

> USE="X a52 aac acl (...) fr gd gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk (...)

 

Ah bin là dsl je passe   :Laughing: 

Mais je pense que tu dois avoir un script ou une fonction pour faire un update des entrées des menus sous gnome - sinon pour en ajouter une nouvelle à la main en spécifiant le chemin vers le binaire.

btw, je veux bien un (Résolu) à la fin du titre par contre   :Wink: 

----------

## Gronono

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> 
> 
> arma se lance ici /usr/games/bin/armagetronad
> 
> comment l'avoir dans le menu ?

 

Est-ce qu'il y a un fichier .desktop pour armagetronad dans /usr/share/applications ?

Si oui, il doit être caché dans le menu. Edite le menu et coche la case pour armagetronad .

Si non, tu peux en créer un en t'inspirant d'un existant ou en regardant http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/ar01s05.html.

Normalement, il faudrait le créer dans $HOME/.local/share/applications

----------

## BENJI

Merci,

Je viens de créer le fichier .desktop.

Content de savoir comment ça marche !

Je mets le résolu !

Rq : très dôle ! Ce matin le eselect news m'apprend que le chemin pour layman à changer et se trouve maintenant sous /var.... c'est trop drôle !

----------

## boozo

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Rq : très dôle ! Ce matin le eselect news m'apprend que le chemin pour layman à changer et se trouve maintenant sous /var.... c'est trop drôle !

 

Celà n'a pas plus d'incidence que çà : de mémoire c'est un dev qui voulu faire ce changement (il trouvait cela plus "standard" je crois...) mais tu peux conserver ton path initial sans problème   :Wink: 

----------

